# ace 031



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

anyone no much about this peptide or tried it

noticed its pretty new on some of the sites

wondering on dosage, would you run it alone or with something, shooting times, results


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably sounds a lot better than what it actually is.

google image myostatin deficiency, that's enough to sell it to me


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

lol anyone else

i have read on dosages of 1mg every 2 weeks

dont no whether that is in a single shot or split up

http://www.drugdevelopment-technology.com/projects/ace031forthetreatmen/

states that muscle volume increased by 3.5 percent over a month peroid


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

@Pscarb would be the guy to ask about this.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

well i think im gonna have a try of this newbie peptide

run a dose of 1mg every 7 days for 4 weeks see what it brings and will add a review and my thoughts as i go along

will look to order this week and start monday unless i nagative feedback on it


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

From another website - didn't wanna post link as not sure it'd be allowed.

ACE-031

Despite the extremely impressive pictures of myostatin deficient animals, humans have yet to successfully find something that inhibits myostatin to a degree that effectively gives them larger muscle mass. Follistatin is perhaps the most popular in the bodybuilding world. However real world results seem lackluster, whether it be the quality of the actual follistatin on the market, or just the simple fact that it may not work in otherwise healthy males. The more we learn about myostatin the more we learn that it is a complicated process. And simply inhibiting myostatin may not be the optimal solution to gains.

A slightly more interesting "myostatin inhibitor" is ACE-031, which is a soluble form of activin type IIB receptor. For example, when they gave already myostatin deficient mice ACE-031 they got even bigger than just myostatin deficient mice [Ref 1]. What this means is that myostatin is not the only regulator of muscle growth. And ACE-031 seems to be activating (or inactivating) regulators of muscle growth in addition to myostatin inhibition.

This very unique aspect of ACE-031 is its ability to target those multiple hypertrophic pathways is consistent muscle growth. What I mean by consistent muscle growth is equal growth of both Type I ("slow twitch") and Type II ("fast twitch") muscle fiber. Unfortunately with myostatin inhibition (from follistatin) only Type II muscle fibers seem to grow. As a weightlifter this might sound great, but excessive Type II muscle fiber has been linked to poor insulin sensitivity and obesity. So those myostatin deficient animals you see might be strong, but in general their muscular endurance is extremely lacking.

ACE-031 unfortunately is not easy to develop. And the pharma company Acceleron originally developing it formed a deal with an Irish company called Shire. By getting Shire's money (45 million up front) they were able to begin pre-clinical testing on the drug, but they gave up rights to sell it overseas if it ever made it to market. The first human study gave women one subcutaneous shot of 3 mg's of ACE-031 [Ref 2]. 29 days later they found lean body mass increased over 3%, and thigh muscle increased over 5%. Those are pretty significant results from just one 3 mg shot.

So what was next? Well unfortunately the next step in this drug's development was a Phase II dose escalating study on young boys with muscular dystrophy [Ref 3]. I say unfortunately because the boys experienced non-life threatening side effects such as gum and nose bleeding, and violated blood vessels at the skin. While these were not serious side effects, such problems early in the drug development cycle are not a promising sign when FDA approval is ultimately your goal. Acceleron and Shire took a step back to try and determine why these side effects were occurring. Then in 2013 the two decided to end their relationship after additional testing seemed to be disappointing. And with that, is the end of ACE-031 research.

ACE-083

With ACE-031 out of the picture for the near term, what is bodybuildings next potential super drug? Enter ACE-083, the newest muscle wasting drug by Acceleron Pharma:

ace-083

ACE-083 works similar to ACE-031, however (and this is the really cool part) ACE-083 is designed to only increase muscle mass in the muscle that is treated. Meaning it can literally bring up specific muscles, but have no impact on others. Imagine the possibilities. Dennis Wolf could fix his calves, Branch Warren could grow some arms, and none of us would have to worry about heart hypertrophy!

Cool ****, but I'm probably getting way ahead of myself. That's because the ACE-083 is still very early in development. In fact thus far only one mouse study has been completed [Ref 4]. Still the mouse study was very interesting. The study was quite simple, they injected mice with ACE-083 directly into the left gastrocnemius (calf muscle) and compared it to the right gastrocnemius muscle. A rough estimate of the human equivalent dose is approximately .004 mg's to 1.2 mg's per kilogram, or for a 200lb male approximately 360 micrograms (mcg's) to 108 milligrams (mg's). That's a huge range, but you can see in the following chart significant results were acheived at the second lowest dose. And at the highest dose, the muscle was nearly twice as large!

ace-083 myostatin

The percentage increase inace-083 muscle growth muscle mass ranged from a 7% increase at the lowest dose, to a 95% increase at the highest dose. To ensure ACE-083 did not increase the size of other muscles in the body they also weighed and measured the pectoral and femoris muscles of the mice. They found no abnormal increases in any other muscle than the treated gastroc. Meaning it worked only in the treated muscle, which was exactly their goal. Interesting they found that it's effect was caused by muscle fiber hypertrophy, and there was no evidence of hyperplasia (new muscle cells).

If all this isn't quite exciting enough for you, take a look at the picture on the right. In this picture you can see the left gastroc, which was injected with ACE-083 is almost twice the size of the right gastroc. This is really quite amazing.

At this point I do not know of any research chemical company selling ACE-083, and I'd imagine this is not something a Chinese supplier could easily manufacture. So it may be years before we ever see this on the black market. In the mean time, Acceleron is continuing to prepare for the start of Phase I clinical research with ACE-083. In their most recent quarterly report they indicated the trials would begin in 2014. Hopefully, unlike ACE-031, ACE-083 makes progress with more human research. Drugs like this can not only save lives, but almost always catch the interest of the bodybuilding world (however vain that may be).


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

thanks mate its interesting stuff

not seen the ace 083 on the market mind

and dont understand why peptide sites are selling the ace 031 if they stopped tests and dont really no the final outcome of it all


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> thanks mate its interesting stuff
> 
> not seen the ace 083 on the market mind
> 
> and dont understand why peptide sites are selling the ace 031 if they stopped tests and dont really no the final outcome of it all


I read some guy managed to source some and is dosing 1mg 2x a week.

Look around at american peptide sources


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

of the 083 or the 031

did he respond with any reviews

and thanks ill have alook


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

spudsy said:


> @Pscarb would be the guy to ask about this.


i have only researched it and from what i have read, if i was a mouse or a chicken i would be on this stuff....but with no studies/trials on humans and no conclusion to safety i will be giving this a wide birth...


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

@Pscarb

seems to be quiet a few lads on it in the states

is it a peptide that interests you as it i cant find much info on it not even on the datb site


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate not interested at all, mainly because there is no evidence of long term use to gauge safety or even what it will give humans.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

There is a slight bit of info on the web about why Acceleron stopped their clinical trials. Not because it was ineffective, but because of the effects. "The adverse events that the trial participants experienced - minor nose and gum bleeding and dilation of blood vessels in the skin - were not, in and of themselves, considered dangerous. However, the companies and regulatory agencies involved say they need to fully understand these events before continuing clinical studies of ACE-031." That said, the stuff works if you take enough of it. I personally know 3 competitive BBers on it and each has had outstanding results beyond what they could have imagined. High carb intake is the key and it seems the younger you are, the more pronounced the results.

Follistatin is the myostatin inhibitor that was tested on mice. However, I did find one human study done with it. The clinical for folli was done using gene doping, rather than normal injections. Injection ought to work also.

I also agree with PSCarb - who knows what long term use/abuse will lead to?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The fact that a short trial was stopped because of nose and gum bleeding would put me off using anything to be honest, thing is peptides like GHRP/GHRH peptides have a lot of studies backing there use with no indications of real health...


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, not everyone cares about safety. Some guys fixate on results at any cost, whether it be health, relationship, money, job, etc. And other guys buy the cheapest untested stuff they can find and go only on price, regardless of quality or lack thereof.


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

I just finished a course of ACE-031, I did 5mg over a 5 day period, makes you a little ill but no where near as bad as Folli,

had small flu like symptoms etc, the site injections were very sore again like Folli was, I did the ACE I.M. as i did Folli, it really really hurts if you go S.C.

Obviously too early to say the benefits, like Folli it binds and stays bound, the muscle fibre thickness will be steady for 12 weeks then die off slowly over the next 12 months, I'm not expecting too much to be honest, the dosing according to my contact is 3mg per kilo !!!

I'm 115 kilo so thats not happening! I recently took 10mg of Folli over 7 days, ouch!, sick as a pig, the way I see it I am building up to the 1mg per kilo dose associated with Folli slowly.

Nothing to report yet, in 3 weeks I will weigh, Im hoping for 2 lb to be honest, in 4 weeks that be good for me.

As for side effects, did get some nose bleeds, but I have a problem with my nose, damaged when i was young so it does that with dbol also, otherwise nothing at all, but i only took 5mg.


----------

